# cp -ax e usb stick(risolto)

## mack1

Ciao ho da poco comprato una penna usb che monto tranquillamente e su cui scrivo e leggo senza problemi.la monto a mano e in /etc/fstab ho la seguente riga:

```
/dev/sda1                /mnt/pen       vfat            noauto,rw,users,gid=users,umask=002 0 0

```

Il problema sorge quando tento di copiare software dal disco rigido mantenedo i permessi sui file:

```
cp -ax /home/xxx/Desktop/file-prog/config-2.6.17-ck1-r4-1 /mnt/pen/

cp: failed to preserve ownership for `/mnt/pen/config-2.6.17-ck1-r4-1': Operation not permitted
```

Ho provato a cambiare le opzioni di mount in fstab, ma, o non posso scrivere sulla penna, o copiando, non mi mantiene i permessi

sui file.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mi si potrebbe suggerire, con estrema gentilezza e senza ,seppur leggittimi,cazziatoni del tipo fai man mount/fstab, cerca con google o cerca nel forum, perchè l'ho fatto ma nada trovai,come impostare le opzioni di mount in fstab in maniera tale da preservare i permessi dei file con cp -ax?

Ciao e grazie Mack1 >>niubbo forever  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by mack1 on Thu Aug 03, 2006 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MajinJoko

se il filesystem della penna è il FAT, è perfettamente normale, poiché con esso non è possibile salvare i permessi.

potresti formattare la penna con altro filesystem, però occhio che se si tratta di una di quelle penne usb/mp3 POTREBBE diventare inutilizzabile.

Aspetta comunque pareri più autorevoli.

ciao

----------

## shogun_panda

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [(.. watashi wa Urumi Kanzaki ga suki da ..)]
> 
> 

 

Mh...se quelle tre parole di giapponese che so non m'ingannano, "Io amo Urumi Kanzaki"!

WOW! Ho beccato un altro Otaku!  :Laughing: 

PS: G.T.O rulez!

PPS: Scusate l'OT!

----------

## mack1

Ok grazie mille MajinJoko, comunque il file system è proprio fat .Come faccio a sapere se la penna è formattabile con altri file system o meno?Ho visitato il sito del produttore (www.picodisk.com penna picodisk3) e letto il manuale che però non menziona assolutamente se la penna è formattabile o meno con altri tipi di filesystem!

Ciao e grazie ancora

----------

## comio

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Ok grazie mille MajinJoko, comunque il file system è proprio fat .Come faccio a sapere se la penna è formattabile con altri file system o meno?Ho visitato il sito del produttore (www.picodisk.com penna picodisk3) e letto il manuale che però non menziona assolutamente se la penna è formattabile o meno con altri tipi di filesystem!
> 
> Ciao e grazie ancora

 

domanda: è una penna usb normale? se sì... la puoi formattare come vuoi (ext2, ext3, comiofs, fat, ...).

Ovviamente devi tener presente queste cose:

1) Se è una penna / lettore di mp3 allora DEVI formattarla con fat (il quale non supporta gli attributi tipo owner, diritti di esecuzione, ...).

2) Se è una penna che DEVE essere letta anche da macchine con Windows allora DEVI formattarla con fat.

3) Se è una penna che verrà letta solo da macchine con Linux puoi formattarla con il FS che più gradisci (ext2, ext3, ...).

Normalmente sei nella situazione 2) che garantisce la massima compatibilità... in tal caso i warning che ti escono sono NATURALI, quindi non devi preoccuparti.

ciao

comio

----------

## MajinJoko

@ mack1

Per quanto posso vedere dal sito, è un semplice dispositivo di memorizzazione, potresti formattarlo come preferisci, anche se vai incontro agli ovvii inconvenienti esposti da comio (soprattutto se devi condividerla con un pc con Windows).

Una soluzione "semplice" nel caso di dover per forza salvare i permessi è salvare i file includendoli prima in un archivio tar.bz, che poi trasferirai su chiavetta.

Se poi non hai particolari esigenze di utilizzo sotto Windows, la formatti in ext2/3 o come preferisci e sei a cavallo.

@ shogun_panda

beccato   :Embarassed: 

GTO è fenomenale, e Urumi Kanzaki è un personaggio davvero ben creato.

----------

## mack1

Grazie , ma la penna deve essere letta solo da linux ergo ext3  :Razz: 

Ciao Mack1

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> domanda: è una penna usb normale? se sì... la puoi formattare come vuoi (ext2, ext3, comiofs, fat, ...).

 

Non trovo la voce per quel fs nel kernel.... c'é una patch da scaricare?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fejfbo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   domanda: è una penna usb normale? se sì... la puoi formattare come vuoi (ext2, ext3, comiofs, fat, ...). 
> 
> Non trovo la voce per quel fs nel kernel.... c'é una patch da scaricare? 

 

Si possono conoscere le prestazioni? Fs del futuro????   :Laughing: 

----------

## mack1

```
domanda: è una penna usb normale? se sì... la puoi formattare come vuoi (ext2, ext3,COMIOFS, fat, ...).
```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

@comio

IMVHO thankyou!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *comio wrote:*   domanda: è una penna usb normale? se sì... la puoi formattare come vuoi (ext2, ext3, comiofs, fat, ...). 
> 
> Non trovo la voce per quel fs nel kernel.... c'é una patch da scaricare?  
> 
> Si possono conoscere le prestazioni? Fs del futuro????  

 

per adesso implementa solo una funzione, si chiama _blackhole(int filehandler). Sono soddisfatto delle performance... basta un nulla per far sparire per sempre il file. Poi la cache è talmente performante che riduce il numero di accessi al dispositivo a 0. Neanche xfs riesce a fare di meglio.

eheheh

luigi

----------

